# Early Morning Calais



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone.
Going to France in a couple of weeks getting early morning ferry which gets into Calais at 03.15am. Was wondering what to do on arrival, whether or not it is possible just to park up and get a few hours sleep or would it be better getting a later ferry? Dont particularly want to start drving in dark and not sure about staying on an Aire at such a late/early hour. Any advice welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tryfan914 said:


> Was wondering what to do on arrival, whether or not it is possible just to park up and get a few hours sleep or would it be better getting a later ferry? .


Many people stop at the ferry port for a few hours and we have done so ourselves before an early morning ferry. It's not quiet but always feels safe. Look on Google StreetView ( or previous threads) to see how to get to the ticket area parking.

The aire on Rue Poincare is another of our favourites but, in the middle of the night, you need to know where you are going rather than risk blundering aorund Calais. Again, it is not quiet but there are people coming and going through the night so you will not disturb anyone.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

park up in the area near to Sea France office.


Arrive at Dover a couple of hours early and you may be rewarded with an earlier crossing at no extra charge. A bit longer kip.
Dave p


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tryfan914 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Going to France in a couple of weeks getting early morning ferry which gets into Calais at 03.15am. Was wondering what to do on arrival, whether or not it is possible just to park up and get a few hours sleep or would it be better getting a later ferry? Dont particularly want to start drving in dark and not sure about staying on an Aire at such a late/early hour. Any advice welcome. Thanks.


 we have done your trip/timings many times before we allways stay at the car park at the ferry terminal. easy to find as you exit the port there is a white fence on you left , go to the roundabout and go all the way around as if you were going back onto the boat on your right is the the entrance to the booking office for boats without a ticket at 1/2 way down on left is the 24hr ticket office. park nearby, a little noisey with traffic but well lit, we have never had any problems.

as Dave says arrive early at Dover ( p&o allow you to travel up to 3 boats early with any charge dont know about the others)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ferry port, near the offices.. Do a search on here, I am certain someone has done a map, the question has been asked so many times before. A bit noisey as mentioned but a safe area to park and you will find many other vans there as well...

ALSO,,,, If you can why not get to the ferry a bit earlier, although you may have booked for 03.15 they almost always let you on an earlier crossing... That way you can grab a bit more sleep in Calais..


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

*calais*

Sun rise is about 4.30 so you won't have long to wait for day light.
Just time for a cup of tea and a slice of toast and away you go.
Pete :wink:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

We always pull in to the car park at the ferry terminal and get a couple of hours sleep before hitting the road. Just be careful that you take the right turn off the round about otherwise you'll end up on the motorway!

Regards

Arizona


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*PARKING AT MARINA*

We always make for the Marina and park up for the night.You will have to pay 7 euro'sEither collected or pay at campsite.The Marina is only about 10mins away from Ferry Terminal.We also always stay the last night at the Marina before coming home.Have a meal at one of the Restaurants nr to Marina


----------

